# Up to date info Greenstop / Fattore Amico



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi
Has anyone used these lately to find stops in Italy? Vicarious Books used to have the Greenstop 24 guide but I can't find it there now. Fattore Amico sounds good but I can find no information about the spread of sites in the various Italian regions.
Any help would be much appreciated,
thanks
lala


----------

